# Saw this and thought of you guys....



## cheesynibbler (Apr 8, 2016)

Hi all, I saw this video and thought it was so funny I think you guys and gals on this forum would enjoy it too...

Let me know what you think 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

That's so cute, now that's a happy birdie!  Thanks for sharing this video with us.

By the way, I'm moving this thread to the Other Birds section.


----------



## Island (Feb 23, 2016)

very cute. I loved it


----------



## cheesynibbler (Apr 8, 2016)

Thank you aluz, I just couldn't work out where best to put it  

Glad you enjoyed it aluz and island...that sure is one happy birdie  ❤


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shanebudgie (Feb 5, 2016)

thanks that was funny and cute.Blessings


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*How funny! That truly made my day. Thanks. :laughing2:*


----------



## Stranding (Apr 25, 2016)

Hilarious !!! 
Wonder why it does that circling? It wasn't as if it was very thirsty or wanted a bath when the glass was full. Excited:001_rolleyes: by the trickling water? Very funny! Thanks for posting.


----------



## cheesynibbler (Apr 8, 2016)

I'm pleased you all like it so far, not sure why he/she is circling...it's so cute I keep having to watch it over! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pegg (Jun 7, 2011)

Now that's a cutie!!! Thanks for sharing


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

That was just adorable, when he started jumping up and down I just had to giggle :laughing: 

So cute! :clap:


----------

